# Betriebsstundenzähler in ner Twido?



## Sascha (28 Juni 2005)

Hi erst mal,
hab da ein Problem mit ner Twido. Mein  Chef will das Teil mit nem Betriebsstundenzähler haben und ich hab grad mal keine Idee wie ich den simpel und schnell erzeugen soll, viel Platz ist nicht mehr in der Steuerung! 
Hat einer von euch ne gut Idee! Echtzeituhr hat sie schon aber die werte kann ich nicht auslesen! :?:


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
hatte nur mal ganz kurz mit Twido zu tun, aber da gibt es 3 Lösungen: 1. 1Minuten Takt erzeugen und mit einem Zähler zählen (Nachteil geht nur bis 9999 Minuten), 2. auch einen 1 Minutentakt dann aber den Zähler kaskadieren. 3. 1 Minutentakt erzeugen und in einem Wort (32767 Minuten Bereich) oder Doppelwort hochzählen. Vieleicht hilft der Denkanstoß.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2005)

ja cool danke, ich werde mal in diese Richtung weiter gehen!


----------

